# About to kill my pyrs



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*About to kill my pyrs (Pics included)*

Ok so our pyrs had pups oct 8th. They are now almost 3 weeks old and starting to move around. We fixed their house where they can't get out (so we thought)

Well they don't try to get out UNTIL...daddy dog goes and sticks his head in the house to check on them...that wakes them up...then mama comes to make sure daddy didn't do anything and that they are all there...then she walks off...and out pops all the pups to chase her down for milk....then they cry because they can't get back in...which we are building a ramp this weekend for them.

SILLY DOGS  Gotta love them because they are the best guardians ever...but geez guys.

I have one male pup who growls every time i stick my head in there....I think he is already showing guardian instinct  And he is adorable of course...although they all are!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always keep you busy, eh? :laugh:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

:crazy:

awwww - lil sweethearts!


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I miss having puppies around... enjoy them even if they're being stinkers! Pictures would be appropriate, yes?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

BlueEyedFainters said:


> I miss having puppies around... enjoy them even if they're being stinkers! Pictures would be appropriate, yes?


Oh you don't know what you are asking for lol

Oh I love them!! They are now almost 3 weeks old, where it gets interesting to say the least!! We have one that growls at me anytime I enter their pen. Its funny to have a 3 week old pup growl at you. I'm thinking he is going to make a great guardian 

Pic from today
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2214326711.167176.292816436711&type=1&theater

Here is a link to all the pics we have taken so far on farm page .
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151043069061712.417842.292816436711&type=3


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Group photo


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are way too cute!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> They are way too cute!


Thanks! I'm definitely in puppy heaven...Moved daddy back in with goats and oddly enough the puppies weren't out of house as much...HMMMMMonder:


----------

